# Lox & Breakfast



## sawhorseray (Jan 8, 2020)

Up early this morning to get some lox on the SQ36 for a 4-hour cold smoke with the A-MAZE-N tube, apple pellets. I set the tube in my firebox and the salmon in the cooking chamber of my offset, stays cool as a cucumber. I got the tube lit up and smoke was pouring out of the stack.







Back in the kitchen and pretty hungry to start the day, got on making brekky. A Canadian bacon, cheddar, onion scramble with a side of my maple-honey bacon,.
	

		
			
		

		
	












I got so stuffed from brekky I decided to go back to bed for a little nap. When I woke up it was time to pull the lox. Pretty happy!
	

		
			
		

		
	







This is the second time I've smoked up some lox using Smokin' Al's step by step recipe. It turns out the best cold-smoked salmon on the planet, and Al's directions are so complete and easy to follow even I could do it. I'll make another batch next week and will hopefully be set for the year, can't cold smoke during the summer in AZ. I've got a bagel recipe and might try my hand at that later today. Kudos to you Al, this lox is great! Thanks for looking. RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2020)

Your lox looks great Ray!
I could eat that stuff everyday!!
Al


----------



## 73saint (Jan 8, 2020)

Would you like some eggs to go with that ketchup?  lol, I'm only playing, I put ketchup on my ketchup (or maybe that's salsa?  I like that too)!  Lox looks great!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray, this is awesome looking lox! Nicely done!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 8, 2020)

Nice job Ray on the Lox and the fine lookin' breakfast!

Like!

And congrats on the ride my friend....

John


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 8, 2020)

That's a whole heap of breakfast. I was full looking at your pic. The lox looks mighty fine Ray, can't go wrong following Al's technique. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 8, 2020)

Whoa, a big carousel ride! Thank y'all for the kind comments and likes, I truly do appreciate them. The credit really should go to Al, I follow the recipe step by step, and it makes my wife so happy to see it come out perfect every time that Al's become a legend in our home. RAY


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 8, 2020)

nice looking lox, that breakfast ain't to bad looking either.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 8, 2020)

Like ! Nice job.  What species Salmon is it?  I'm also doing some in a couple days.  You can NEVER have too much lox lying around.


----------



## tropics (Jan 9, 2020)

Ray that took on some nice color looks firm should be easy to slice.
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 9, 2020)

cmayna said:


> Like ! Nice job. * What species Salmon is it? * I'm also doing some in a couple days.  You can NEVER have too much lox lying around.



It's the farmed Atlantic salmon they sell at Sam's Club, $7.99lb. skinned, $6.99 skin on. Thanks for the like. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 9, 2020)

Oh yeah, now we're happy! RAY


----------

